# Looking for a Hunting Lease



## bmatthews08 (May 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a hunting lease in the middle georgia area that has hogs, bear, and deer. I also hunt snakes, so that would be a definate plus if you have an abundant amount of em! Contact me at my e-mail at b_matthews2010@yahoo.com. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 27, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 28, 2012)

We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer, Hogs and "snakes". Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.


----------



## rutledgerm (May 30, 2012)

*members*

We need 3 members for our Hunting Club near Cuthbert Ga we have 500 acres of prime //hunting and a camphouse, also camp sites, dues only $1000 a year. for pictures and maps or info call mike 352-427-4985 or email rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## DROADKING (Jun 15, 2012)

*Twiggs county*

I have a nice piece of property in twiggs. No bears yet but plenty of deer and hogs. 550.00 a year dues. 600 acres and only 12 members total.

David austin
478-955-9886


----------

